# Licensed Professional references



## ashraf_f_e (Aug 6, 2017)

Hello. I have successfully passed the FE and PE exam. I am preparing to get the PE licence. I created my NCEES record, i did the credential evaluation required as my degree is from outside US (not ABET) and i verified all my work experience. I have a problem in the Professional References. Unfortunately, none of supervisors/work colleagues is a PE licensed engineer. It is required to submit 5 current licensed professional references in order to be able to use the NCEES record system to apply for first license in one of the states that accept this system. 

My NCEES record is not complete because of the professional references section is not filled. Any one faced this problem can advise, any suggestions?


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 12, 2017)

Please don't double post.  

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?/topic/29117-licensed-professional-references/&amp;tab=comments#comment-7445952


----------

